# Premiere- Videofilter- Erklärungen!



## jowe (30. September 2003)

Hallo!

Wo gibt es Internetseiten oder dergleichen, die eindeutig Funktionen in Premiere (Transitions, Video, Audio) erkäutern, auch Funktionen usw.

Habe bis jetzt nichts passendes oder aussagekräftiges gefunden.

Danke, jowe.


----------



## Tim C. (1. Oktober 2003)

Premiere hat ein schnuckelig dickes Handbuch, das ist ganz doll lieb und auch F1 lässt sich nicht lumpen.

*-closed-*


----------



## Vincent (2. Oktober 2003)

Du solltest eventuell auch einfach mal selber ausprobieren. Das hilft am Meisten, denn du siehst sofort selbst, was dir gefällt und ins Video passt und was nicht.


----------

